# Do you think there will be a niche market for human drivers to ferry around folks that have been banned by the SDC taxis?



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

It seems that folks here like to say that the SDC business model will not work since folks are going to be puking, urinating, defecating, etc. in the cars, and otherwise beat them up for sport, etc. However, the SDC taxis will simply ban anyone that has messed up a car (to be unbanned by paying a large fee), so that should allow for a market for today's Uber hustlers. IOW, Uber hustlers will take the hard-core incorrigible pax, and with their presence in the vehicle, that should force proper behavior by the pax.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

You would have to spend a pile of money to fix up your car like a police car. These are passengers that no one wants.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jeanocelot said:


> It seems that folks here like to say that the SDC business model will not work since folks are going to be puking, urinating, defecating, etc. in the cars, and otherwise beat them up for sport, etc. However, the SDC taxis will simply ban anyone that has messed up a car (to be unbanned by paying a large fee), so that should allow for a market for today's Uber hustlers. IOW, Uber hustlers will take the hard-core incorrigible pax, and with their presence in the vehicle, that should force proper behavior by the pax.


I think SDCs will only be a niche market in controlled situations.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

jeanocelot said:


> It seems that folks here like to say that the SDC business model will not work since folks are going to be puking, urinating, defecating, etc. in the cars, and otherwise beat them up for sport, etc. However, the SDC taxis will simply ban anyone that has messed up a car (to be unbanned by paying a large fee), so that should allow for a market for today's Uber hustlers. IOW, Uber hustlers will take the hard-core incorrigible pax, and with their presence in the vehicle, that should force proper behavior by the pax.


By the time self driving cars become operational, you'll probably be too damn old to drive anyway.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> By the time self driving cars become operational, you'll probably be too damn old to drive anyway.


Right. Self-driving cars are going to be about as welcome on the road as droids in a Tatooine jazz bar.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Uber drivers of the future will live like this:


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

jeanocelot said:


> It seems that folks here like to say that the SDC business model will not work since folks are going to be puking, urinating, defecating, etc. in the cars, and otherwise beat them up for sport, etc. However, the SDC taxis will simply ban anyone that has messed up a car (to be unbanned by paying a large fee), so that should allow for a market for today's Uber hustlers. IOW, Uber hustlers will take the hard-core incorrigible pax, and with their presence in the vehicle, that should force proper behavior by the pax.


Maybe a required "security deposit" will be needed for the mental defects.
After all, all activity inside or outside the SDC will be recorded and documented

Just like the woman who vandalized a Tesla
Her act was recorded by the Tesla
She was tracked down
and arrested by police ?

Tesla Sentry Mode?
https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-3-keyed-sentry-mode-video/


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Or send a driver in a vehicle like this: that would get idiots attention. On side in painted letters: Uber Problem Person Transport.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

RabbleRouser said:


> Maybe a required "security deposit" will be needed for the mental defects.
> After all, all activity inside or outside the SDC will be recorded and documented
> 
> Just like the woman who vandalized a Tesla
> ...


Expect more of this as the wage gap widens.

Most Americans will never even sit in a Tesla.

Things are changing.....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> It seems that folks here like to say that the SDC business model will not work since folks are going to be puking, urinating, defecating, etc. in the cars, and otherwise beat them up for sport, etc. However, the SDC taxis will simply ban anyone that has messed up a car (to be unbanned by paying a large fee), so that should allow for a market for today's Uber hustlers. IOW, Uber hustlers will take the hard-core incorrigible pax, and with their presence in the vehicle, that should force proper behavior by the pax.


They sure dont ban Abusers of OUR CARS !



Another Uber Driver said:


> You would have to spend a pile of money to fix up your car like a police car. These are passengers that no one wants.


I CAN BUY A USED POLICE CAR WITH CAGE & PUSHBUMPER FOR $600.00.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> They sure dont ban Abusers of OUR CARS !


I always considered my car a tool. 
I keep it in good shape, but damn livery work kills a car.
Then it's time to change the $100 timing belt fot $900 labor.

Grrrrrr


----------

